# So, I shaved my head



## Big Don (Jan 21, 2013)

I like it. That said, it is kind of a pain to keep up... For some reason, although I have never had a heavy beard, nor been particularly hairy, within 12 hours, there is noticeable, stubble. Can anything be done? The HeadBlade, btw, is awesome.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 21, 2013)

Been a baldy since '94. I'll never go back! No telling how much I've saved on barber bills lol. 

I simply shave while I'm in the shower. It's just become part of that routine. After you develop the habit, it doesn't take any time at all.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 21, 2013)

The "5 o'clock shadow" is annoying the hell out of me. How long before my follicles get the message?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 22, 2013)

My daughter dared me to do it once...and I did! I used to keep my hair relatively long (but still professional) but after this experience I found I prefer it much shorter.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 22, 2013)

I do it from time to time.  It becomes a hassle for me and I stop.  I hate shaving my face so on my days off I don't which is probably why I fail at getting into a habit with my head


----------



## Steve (Jan 22, 2013)

I just cut it once a week with clippers.  Gets it close enough.  I don't want to be smooth bald.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 22, 2013)

Big Don said:


> I like it. That said, it is kind of a pain to keep up... For some reason, although I have never had a heavy beard, nor been particularly hairy, within 12 hours, there is noticeable, stubble. Can anything be done? The HeadBlade, btw, is awesome.




Next stop


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 22, 2013)

When I was shaving my head, I had to shave at least every other day. There were parts of keeping it shaved that I really liked, namely saving money on trips to the barber shop. At the same time though it's alot of work constantly having to shave it all the time as well.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 22, 2013)

I am assuming that shaved heads in America do not carry the same stigma as they do over here in Britain?  Here it is a sign of membership of some of the most loutish and violent forms of racist organisations - or it was in my youth at least.

For myself, I am fighting an ongoing battle against the encroachment of natural hair loss, so to voluntarily sacrifice your 'mane' is a mystery to me :lol:.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 22, 2013)

Steve said:


> I just cut it once a week with clippers. Gets it close enough. I don't want to be smooth bald.



thats pretty much what I do too


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> I am assuming that shaved heads in America do not carry the same stigma as they do over here in Britain? Here it is a sign of membership of some of the most loutish and violent forms of racist organisations - or it was in my youth at least.
> 
> For myself, I am fighting an ongoing battle against the encroachment of natural hair loss, so to voluntarily sacrifice your 'mane' is a mystery to me :lol:.



Naaa here it just means your bald


----------



## arnisador (Jan 22, 2013)

It's common here--and can be stylish! Luckily my hair is not receding--a family trait, along with heart disease.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 22, 2013)

about 18 years ago I almost shaved my head and came damn close to going to the place linked in my post above.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 22, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Next stop



hahahahaha


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 22, 2013)

I think this says all I need to say on the subject


----------



## Big Don (Jan 22, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> I think this says all I need to say on the subject



Aha!


----------



## Big Don (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah, so, around the Fourth of July I decided to go the other way with it. Now, after 4 months with no shaving/haircuts, my hair is longer than it has been in 13 years. I had to buy a comb


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 14, 2013)

Yay!  {Jedi voice}Allow the follicles to flow from the Force, Don ... your strength and humanity is shown by their length ... {/Jedi voice}.  Just ask Sampson :lol:.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 14, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> For myself, I am fighting an ongoing battle against the encroachment of natural hair loss, so to voluntarily sacrifice your 'mane' is a mystery to me :lol:.



I had spent $8,000 to transplant 2,000 hair on my head. I want to see my $8,000 investment in my mirror everyday and I see no reason to shave it.


----------

